# Dust bypassing bag clamp. Anyone using a seal?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's not a lot, but I get a little line of dust at the bag clamp area that is a touch concerning. I was wondering if anyone is using any sort of gasket / seal and if so, what are you using and how well is it holding up to use, exposure to the temps in a wood shop, and exposure to dust etc...

I've been thinking about some self adhesive PU foam, maybe 1.5" wide, .25" thick. Just not sure how well it will deal with dust and heat...


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bag clamp meaning vacuum clamp?


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

My vintage (blue) Jet has a rubber strip that has held up well. How about slicing bicycle inner tube into a large rubber band?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

jdonhowe said:


> My vintage (blue) Jet has a rubber strip that has held up well. How about slicing bicycle inner tube into a large rubber band?


That is actually a REALLY good idea that I hadn't consdiered. Thanks. 



BigCountry79 said:


> Bag clamp meaning vacuum clamp?


Well, not sure what you mean by vacuum clamp? The giant stainless steel band that holds the lower dust collection bag to the ring on the dust collector is what I am talking about. There is typically a touch of blowby usually close to the lever mechamism caused by the mating of unlevel surfaces and I was hoping for some ideas for, well... a gasket of sorts.


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

This is what I used to fix that on mine.
M-D Building Products 1-1/4 in. x 30 ft. Camper Seal Foam Tape-02352 - The Home Depot


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

JamesTinKS said:


> This is what I used to fix that on mine.
> M-D Building Products 1-1/4 in. x 30 ft. Camper Seal Foam Tape-02352 - The Home Depot


How well is that putting up with constant exposure to dust?


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

dbhost said:


> How well is that putting up with constant exposure to dust?


It has done well. The only issue I have had is, after 3 or 4 years, I had to add another layer around where the latch is as it is "bumpy" so to speak and it flattened the foam in places. I used to get dust blowing out from the filter and the collection bags. I don't anymore.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

JamesTinKS said:


> It has done well. The only issue I have had is, after 3 or 4 years, I had to add another layer around where the latch is as it is "bumpy" so to speak and it flattened the foam in places. I used to get dust blowing out from the filter and the collection bags. I don't anymore.


My filter has a nice gasket built in, no blowby there. The collection bag however gets a good bit of blowby right there at the clamp for the bag. I have other reasons to go to Home Depot. I will pick camper shell seal next time I am there.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

JamesTinKS said:


> This is what I used to fix that on mine.
> M-D Building Products 1-1/4 in. x 30 ft. Camper Seal Foam Tape-02352 - The Home Depot


That looks like the same seal that came with my dust collector when I bought it new. It’s about 7 years old and still seals well.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

On my old HF DC, I used some foam insulation strip, but replaced the metal clamp with a flat bungee to hold the bag just above the foam strip. That worked pretty well for me.


----------

